# is this cockatiel pregnant???



## luffy3001

my female cockatiel has been this big for about 3 days i dont know if she is pregnant or not i saw my two cockatiels mating about 11 days ago here are some pics of her one of them is the male compared to her she is fluffed up because its kind of cold sorry the photos the arent that good


----------



## lperry82

Is there any big poops or what about her butt ?
she is sitting legs apart so maybe awww they are gorgeous


----------



## luffy3001

i dont know if she does because there is a lot of poo on the bottom ill have to clean it out to find out and thanks


----------



## Conurekidd

I can't tell she's doing the hen posture. But my god they look to love each other. You should have no problems!!


----------



## luffy3001

LOL the male is trying to mate with her but once he puts on foot on her she screams iin pain that is why i think she is pregnant and also she doesnt go in the nestbox


----------



## MeanneyFids

if she has an egg, you wont see it in her belly lol


you will see a lump in the vent area... or maybe not. sometimes it doesnt show.


----------



## luffy3001

o the first time i saw them mating was about 11 days ago i guess that wasnt succesful and the female wont let the male mate with her he puts 1 foot on her and she screams in pain is it cause she is pregnant


----------



## MeanneyFids

he may have too long of nails.... that happens too.


----------



## lperry82

Iv hunted down my pics for you of lucky the day she laid an egg











































hope this helps


----------



## luffy3001

o probably should i clip them or just leave them


----------



## MeanneyFids

i would give his nails a light trim if you know how


----------



## tielfan

You probably know this but just to be sure you do: there is a blood vessel in the nail and you need to avoid cutting this vein. If you accidentally nick into it, you can stop the bleeding using flour or cornstarch, or kwik stop if you have it.


----------



## luffy3001

thanks alot ill compare them to my bird thanks and anyone has some photos of ur pregnant cockatiel please put them in this thread


----------



## MeanneyFids

you'll notice poops like this









and their vent area will be a bit bulgy
dally didnt have a big buldge at all but a slight one...


----------



## luffy3001

thanks for the pics ill compare tomorrow cause uts to late right now and also the male has stopped going in the nestbox none of them go in it anymore


----------



## MeanneyFids

leave it up just in case. i made the mistake of removing it as dally stopped going in and 2 days after i took it down she laid an egg off the perch and never laid anymore.


----------



## luffy3001

i will post some more pics later


----------

